# Who would you recommend?



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

A client of ours has asked for our help. As we have not had any experience I thought this might be a good place to get some recommendations :thumbsup:

They used to import Japanese cars through Bonsai but apparently they have gone bust. 

Who would you recommend in their place, if anyone, that they could use to import a car in to the UK? The service would need to include being able to view the auction car(s) and have decent ratings on the car.

All suggestions gratefully received.

Thanks in advance

Jo


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Miguel and Matt at Newera Imports are second to none, their cars are spot on, they can modify the car in Japan before import. Also they are teamed up with one of the best UK skyline tuners 'RK Tuning' who gets the car inspected and ready for UK use, he can also tune till your heart/wallet is content.

If i were importing, without a doubt these guys would be who i would use!



Steve


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

jm imports?


----------



## scots-wrx (Sep 7, 2008)

I have only heard good things about JM imports :thumbsup: but have not used them as of yet


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

CATDT said:


> A client of ours has asked for our help. As we have not had any experience I thought this might be a good place to get some recommendations :thumbsup:
> 
> They used to import Japanese cars through Bonsai but apparently they have gone bust.
> 
> ...


Hi, you can give us a shout or pm me

All other traders are located outside of Japan and buy through export agents, or through those who are registered at USS for example.

They cannot view the cars close up and give you an *honest* opinion the cars condition.

Never base everything on the auction sheet. Full close up inspection is always required & we do this for EVERY car we source

we are open 24/7, with coverage from UK & Japan (you can phone either myself in the UK or Miguel in JP)

Fluent in Japanese & English

Our Japanese team are also fluent in English

no other trader can offer:

Tune up in Japan before export if required, under our guidance at any tuner if required, for example Bee*r 

Full preparation is carried out in the UK by Ron at RK tuning

You pay for what you get, and our cars are of the highest quality

full breakdown on costs & constant communication as to where your car is. 

Full tracking given on your car if required, so you can see its status

Various shipping options by container or RR shipping.

all cars come with a PDF, containing all pictures of the engine, interior etc and full report:thumbsup:

:wavey:


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Newera, without doubt.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Hi, you can give us a shout or pm me
> 
> *no other trader can offer:*
> 
> ...


lol i'm sure there are a few other importers who can offer the above, we have had cars tuned by Auto select, Full stage and many others out in Japan and likewise have put them through top U.K tuners (RK tuning, TR, RB motor sports..etc) to be inspected/modified which we have been doing for years not just jumping on the band wagon now 

by all means plug your business but don't assume you are the only importers who can do the above

Ozz


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

But you dont do that yourself do you?

you live in the UK not japan and use an agent to do your work, unlike ourselves is what i mean. There is a difference.

i should have put the "no other trader can offer" at the top of the list to make that distinction

Not having a pop, just for clarity


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Newera with out a doubt but dont get their dvd its a marketing Gimmick didnt like it one bit just my 5c's, their cars are clean and some of the best examples i have ever ever seen they know their stuff, ps thats where their dvd comes in handy shows what they can do for you as a customer and how they can forfull all your expectations ps i will give you the dvd for free if you want it pay for shipping though


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

adamsaiyad said:


> Newera with out a doubt but dont get their dvd its a marketing Gimmick didnt like it one bit just my 5c's, their cars are clean and some of the best examples i have ever ever seen they know their stuff, ps thats where their dvd comes in handy shows what they can do for you as a customer and how they can forfull all your expectations ps i will give you the dvd for free if you want it pay for shipping though


Depends on which one you bought 

they were an insight into our business, back in the early 2000s

Made at time, when many people didnt know where many of the cars came from etc

Each DVD has a different aspect to it, and tells its own story

you can watch one of them here:

The Skylife: Skylines and Skyscrapers Movie


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah thats the dvd i paid some 40 pounds for, feel it was a bit unfair, lol i thought it was a full on movie about skylines and driving around town ..... so i was lead to believe.
Ahh but alas the movie was inspired more at a potential customer.
Any ways was still nice to watch but didnt enjoy it as i paid alot for it imagine that.
Still any one want it, might learn abit more about newera and their brilliant work


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Who ever you choose to import a car I would make sure you get plenty of high definition photo's of the car and if possible a walk round video,that way there will be no unpleasant surprises when you have parted with your hard earned cash.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Really appreciate all your replies, thank you :thumbsup:

I'll pass them on and let my client make his decisions from there.

Jo


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Marc @ Top Spec Imports can get the job done too, and how about Dave W @ the GTR Shop?


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

JM Imports, DCY, Newera and Torque GT all get consistent good reviews.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would go with HJA-OZZ.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I would go with HJA-OZZ.


+1.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I would say Newera, HJA or Japaneseusedcars.com (run by Autospecs) which goes against what matty says about Newera being the only Japan based importer.

A lot of the Driftworks guys use JUC.


----------

